# Finally!



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

After about 17 months, I finally got the RV building buttoned up and the front wall is complete. The doors open out and measure 12' wide by 13' high. The building measures 25' x 44', so the Outback fits in quite nicely. Now the Outback is safe from all elements. The building is mouse proof and pretty much insect proof, although I think keeping spiders and such out is nearly impossible.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Looks sweet vdub!


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Nice job. Did you do it yourself.

Gary


----------



## Sexy Momma (Apr 18, 2005)

IT LOOKS AWESOME!









NICE WORK VDUB!


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

very nice Vdub!!


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

I had a contractor pour the concrete for the footing and floor. I laid the channel for the building. DW, my parents, daughter, and I bolted togeather all the arches for the building. Then I invited 5 friends to come down, drink beer, and stand up the arches -- we put all 21 arches up in about 7 hours, then drank more beer. Later DW and I came back and tightened all 5, 436 bolts. Son, DW, and I built the back end-wall. My brother fabricated the front skeleton structure by tearing up and salvaging the iron from 3 old 1938 McCormick-Deering rod weeders. The frame for the front is made from 4" x 3" 3/8 angle iron -- it isn't likely to bend, fold or spindle. I then contracted a local guy to put the vynil siding on. It turned out pretty nice.


----------



## Swanie (Oct 25, 2004)

I are jealous!


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

vdub, awesome job!







Looks like you could get a few Outbacks in there!


----------



## LateralG (Feb 11, 2006)

vdub said:


> I had a contractor pour the concrete for the footing and floor.Â I laid the channel for the building.Â DW, my parents, daughter, and I bolted togeather all the arches for the building.Â Then I invited 5 friends to come down, drink beer, and stand up the arches -- we put all 21 arches up in about 7 hours, then drank more beer.Â Later DW and I came back and tightened all 5, 436 bolts.Â Son, DW, and I built the back end-wall.Â My brother fabricated the front skeleton structure by tearing up and salvaging the iron from 3 old 1938 McCormick-Deering rod weeders.Â The frame for the front is made from 4" x 3" 3/8 angle iron -- it isn't likely to bend, fold or spindle.Â I then contracted a local guy to put the vynil siding on.Â It turned out pretty nice.
> [snapback]83092[/snapback]​


Thanks for the thrill-ride narrative. What an accomplishment; I wish I could have been involved.

What's that white stuff on the ground?


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

> What's that white stuff on the ground?


Sand? : dunno: OK, maybe snow....


----------



## LateralG (Feb 11, 2006)

vdub said:


> > What's that white stuff on the ground?
> 
> 
> Sand? : dunno: OK, maybe snow....
> ...


Sand, yeah, that's it, sand.


----------



## Huskytracks (Apr 18, 2005)

Wow I'm jealous. Way to go Vdub!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Nice job vdub








Now I know who to call when I start mine









Don


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

Great-looking buiding. Good job.









Bill


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

vdub,

Congrats on your new Out(back)house! Looks great!!!

Wish I had one.

Mark


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

Great job!








We are all jealous now. There is room in there for your Outback, TV, conveyor belt, vacuum pump, etc. etc.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Nice job Dub


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Well done, vdub!









I think you need to find a way to bring that bad boy to the rally!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Looks nice

Finished it in your spare time







?

John


----------



## Sidewinder (Feb 25, 2005)

Did Outback start making airplanes????? That thing is a big as a hanger!

I am SOOOOOOO jealous.

Great work V-Dub!

Sidewinder


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Wow, that is an awesome home for your Outback. I hope ours doesn't get wind of the luxury accomodations available at vdubs place! Great job!


----------



## uoutcampin2 (Mar 3, 2005)

V-Dub -

We ordered us a building just like that for our outback. We scheduled the delivery for late March. Did you get it from usbuildingsdirect.com? That is where we had gotten ours from. We ordered a 16' tall by 16' wide by 36' deep. We opted for the taller building in case the fever hits us in the future to upgrade to a 5'ver.









Looks great!!!!







So it was pretty easy to erect the arches? Did you need some type of lift or man power was good enough?

Chris


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

Kirk! Do I have a deal for you! Both experience and tools! I'll send you my phone number in a pm. I definitly know how to put up one of these things. It's a piece of cake, but there are useful tricks.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

vdub said:


> After about 17 months, I finally got the RV building buttoned up and the front wall is complete. The doors open out and measure 12' wide by 13' high. The building measures 25' x 44', so the Outback fits in quite nicely. Now the Outback is safe from all elements. The building is mouse proof and pretty much insect proof, although I think keeping spiders and such out is nearly impossible.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now that is a mod - just for an Outback


----------



## old_tidefan (Nov 23, 2005)

That's like the Palace de Outback! Sweet place to keep it!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

That thing is awesome!!

Is this on your property? Meaning same property as your home. Would be nice to look out my backyard as see (well not really "see") that my Outback is all snug as a bug in rug..


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

> Is this on your property? Meaning same property as your home.


It's my property (I have 36 acres here), but not where the house is. Most of the acreage is to the right of the picture -- it's a small canyon with a creek running through it. We have considered building a house on the land. Put in a well last October and we have electricity across the land, so it's pretty much ready for a house.


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

WOW! wow! WOW! wow! I'm lovin' the property as well as the Outback closet. Super job, vdub, to you and yours! Congratulations!!


----------

